# Pin Traders Across the Country!!!  Updated 02/18/03



## MeanLaureen

*Here is the official Pin Trader state by state listing thread!  I figured this would be helpful for those trying to complete the 50 state collection coming out this year, plus it might help spark a pin trading relationship with someone you didn't realize lived near you!  Post your state to this thread and from time to time I will update the list and enter you under your state!* 



*ALABAMA* 
BobBrazeal

*ALASKA* 

*ARIZONA* 
BobBrazeal
AZJazzyJ

*ARKANSAS* 
GEM

*CALIFORNIA* 
Karinmac
BouncyTigger
Dizneepintrader
renknt
Sarangel
SGKoss
kaeoboy
Engr-Chas
fanocindy
ttfn2
MadStrawberry
ivanova

*COLORADO* 
pinhopper

*CONNECTICUT*
Mickey527
BeautyLLM
JojoCT
Dom13 
Mittens
3kids4me
Buzz2001

*DELAWARE* 
garydeb

*FLORIDA* 
Disneyboysmousehouse
Pintrader
Lady Kat
LFG59
TxDeb (displaced Texan  )
maxs gm
Dar20
Pinhook
Raulandpinboy
GotAnyPins
Lisapooh
perndwler
mermie
Buggin' 
Carolina Girl 
SheDaisy0088
webmomom
dclfan22

*GEORGIA* 
Mr&MrsPotatohead
atlnewf
rosebud
janetmojo
eeyorefanatic
PinCollector
Fiver
grumpy33

*HAWAII* 
kaeoboy

*IDAHO* 

*ILLINOIS* 
Brisully
Figment2
YodasMom
Tap & Dap
dawngee
Flitter
Fantasmickey
Crazytrack27
mlill  
NancyIL
Perdita&Pongo
gene2geno
Doctor P
sudiequ
sbasowski
Willowwind

*INDIANA* 
Bevgray
Scroogesnephew
Iris
Dusty/Ella
mlill  


*IOWA* 
Luv2Roam

*KANSAS* 
curtessey

*KENTUCKY* 
Tennisnut
UncleKyle

*LOUISIANA* 

the griswolds

*MAINE*
Disfan55
Mainepinpal 
BedKnobbery2

*MARYLAND* 
Mickey7811
Eeyore's Pal
Parkhopper
Brise Nannie
Lynxstch
klmall
garydeb
nsmia
sistert

*MASSACHUSETTS* 
Snowgooseltd
Lovingthemouse
SueZ
~Kathie
Tiggersmom
autochick
Brimel
Pooh'sPal
Mousears
Hadjii
PinMan
trohan


*MICHIGAN* 
pin addict
Fire14
abeyst

*MINNESOTA*
Bekeating 
Pin_Nut_Husband
taysalyn
Lyricl22

*MISSISSIPPI* 
Mudd

*MISSOURI* 
Disneylvr
Melodie
curtessey

*NEBRASKA* 
Luv2Roam
BevJ
figment-lnk


*NEVADA*
Bonnie Ostrander


*NEW HAMPSHIRE* 
NHMickey
jrj249

*NEW JERSEY* 
Shoes99
mretracc
Glinda
100AcreWoodFriend
JerzeeDizLvr

*NEW MEXICO* 

*NEW YORK*
Tinkerkat 
Jaross
Sydally9367
Pindarella
djs113
akacruela
Tigger's Trust
Dizpinlvr2
SgtSlovak
cathy1140
star_fish216 
3kids4me
Dizholic
J.P.


*NORTH CAROLINA* 
RweTHEREyet
WhispyPixie
Pirate Mickey
Ratpack

*NORTH DAKOTA* 

*OHIO* 
Goofymom/pop
MichelleB
brimel
ladyandtramp
Fire14
sneezy1956

*OKLAHOMA* 

*OREGON* 
Tammyh-Oregon
SnoWhite


*PENNSYLVANIA*
Mickeykid 
Shirley38
John59
Chip and Dale
Sugar Anne
JenWDWfan
Daber
LynniethePooh
Sorceror_Matt
Chaoscent
PADisney
garydeb
kellygar
tigger2esq
100AcreWoodFriend


*RHODE ISLAND* 
~Kathie
RONfromRI
Hadjii


*SOUTH CAROLINA* 
Carnellm
Helios180

*SOUTH DAKOTA* 
Luv2Roam

*TENNESSEE* 
GiGi
campingcorgi


*TEXAS* 
Goober
SuzanneB
Yogitxtx
Dizneykids
Figgy & Britt
dizfamily
Iluvmickey2
TXTink
Dizpinatic
fan_of_wdw


*UTAH* 

*VERMONT* 

*VIRGINIA* 
MeanLaureen
Obi-Wan Pinobi
Sorcerer
Patbscrooge
RamVa
JamesD
DizkneeDenna
JudySue
Cheshire Figment
norwgn mickey
aero99
StarHeart1


*WASHINGTON* 
Hopemax

*WEST VIRGINIA* 

*WISCONSIN* 
We4Mickey
Dizfan

*WYOMING*

*CANADA:*

*ONTARIO*
PoohandTiggerToo
Epcotfan
Tash


----------



## Sorcerer

Hey Lauri - you can put me down for Virginia 

I know I'm going to definitely want to trade for one each from Hawaii, Kansas, and Florida (the three states in which I've lived).


----------



## poohandtiggertoo

Feeling very sad across the border in the Great White North of Canada.
Can we add the neighbours? We live in the province of Ontario and it
might help us to get to know other pin fanatics OOPS collectors.


----------



## Chip and Dale

HI Lauri,

Great idea.....We're in PA, along with Shirley and John.


----------



## Brisully

Bris - Illinois!!!!!


----------



## MeanLaureen

Hi Poohandtiggertoo!  I added Ontario to the list and if anyone from any of the other provinces in Canada checks in I'll add them too!


----------



## Luv2Roam

Thanks for the thread! Great idea!
If needed, I can make a road trip into Iowa and So Dakota. (Not sure where the nearest TDS is in S.D. Will go if it isn't WAY away!  )


----------



## mudd

I would love to join in for Mississippi, but last time I was in Hatisburg (the only Disney store in MS)  they weren't carring any of the pins.


----------



## ~Kathie

I'm in RI but a stone's throw from Mass........so you can put me down for both.


Sorry everyone!!  I was never able to get any Rhode Island Pins.  If anyone has an extra...please keep me in mind!

Thanks!


----------



## Sugar Anne

This is great! You can put me down for PA. Thanks, Peggy Anne


----------



## poohandtiggertoo

Lauri............thanks for including us. The Crazy Canucks love pins too!


----------



## disfan55

HI  You can add me under Maine...Thanks !!!


----------



## patbscrooge

Add another Virginian to the list - looks like this state is covered!

Pat


----------



## Parkhopper

We are from Maryland. Good thing there are a lot of Disney Stores in the State of Maryland!!!


----------



## Mainepinpal

Another Mainer checking in. That makes 2 in the whole state, maybe !! 
 Penny


----------



## RamVA

Lauri,

Put another "crazy" down for Virginia; Thanks!


----------



## tennisnut

Bluegrass State checking in!

I am a true blue Kentucky girl.

Alka seltzer....alka seltzer......fizz .....fizz.....fizz

Who's from Kentucky???  I is.....I is........


----------



## TIGGERSMOM

Although I feel like I have been hiding lately I am still from Massachusetts.


----------



## Iris

I'm in Indiana!!!!!


----------



## pintrader

guess that wasn't any surprise was it?


----------



## Figment2

I'm Illinois (too)


----------



## Brise Nannie

I'm in Maryland too and a stone's throw away from Virginia!


----------



## dizneepintrader

I'm in California!


----------



## Lady Kat

Just checking in....from Florida


----------



## JudySue

Great idea Lauri!  Cheshire Figment (Mike) and I are in Virginia.  3 Disney Stores within 10 miles!


----------



## DizkneeDenna

Hey Lauri - please put me down as another one from the great state of Virginia!

I also have 3 Disney Stores in the area.


----------



## carnellm

Got South Carolina covered... I thought there were more of us here and that I would be beat to the punch, or post.


----------



## JamesD

Now, Lauri, you know what great state I'm from!

The Old Dominion!


----------



## suzanneb

I'm from TX too!


----------



## Jenwdwfan

Wow what a super idea!  You can add another onto the PA list!

I'll be interested to see if we have DIS people from all 50 states.


Jen


----------



## shoes99

Milton (mretracc) and Michele (shoes99) are from Central New Jersey. We can see the smoke from lower Manhattan from the South Amboy waterfront.


----------



## daber

Please add me to the Pennsylvania contingent. Thanks. (See you all at the pin meet on Sept. 30th at Franklin Mills)


----------



## YodasMom

Laurie,
     Add me to the Illinois list, please.


----------



## tap & dap

Tap & Dap from Illinois


----------



## LynniethePooh

Hi Lauri.....
I live in Philadelphia PA.....but equal distance to Cherry Hill, NJ Disney Store...so I can be included on both......

Thanks!


----------



## sydally9367

Lauri--Add me for New York!!!


----------



## autochick

add me to the list for massachusetts


----------



## pin addict

Please add me to Michigan Kris Burgoyne


----------



## renknt

Hi Lauri,

Sara(Sarangel) and I are in California.


Michael W Young


----------



## yogitxtx

Please put me down for Texas

Sandy


----------



## Bev J

You can add BevJ to Nebraska's list!


----------



## LFG59

Florida for me of course !!!!!!


----------



## PINDARELLA

Hi- I am LI, New York. Thanks


----------



## Sorcerer_Matt

Pennsylvania


----------



## dizneykids

from the great state of TEXAS! would love to help all y'all non-texans.


----------



## SGKoss

Happy to pick up the CA pin for y'all!

Shari


----------



## lynxstch

but unfortunately the closest Disney store to us is 90 miles away!


----------



## shirley 38

Thanks for putting John and I down.  I hope Alberto does not mind but he is from pa. also.


----------



## Mickey7811

I heard somewhere along the way that the State pins will be limited to two per person.

I am not sure how true this is.

Did anyone else here this?

Darlene
Vice Peachident
Flex Queen


----------



## kaeoboy

Put me down for both Hawaii and California.


----------



## Brise Nannie

Hey Darlene,

I heard there was a limit of 2 per person also.


----------



## dusty

I need on this list.....Indiana and I guess I should list both dusty/Ella, since I'm known by both


----------



## Figgy

Figgy and Britt are from Texas

SuzanneB is also from Texas


----------



## dawngee

Just add me to illinois also.  Thanks much

dawn g


----------



## Pin_Nut_Husband

I'm coming back after a very long absence!  Please put me down for Minnesota!!!


----------



## john59

Looking at the charts there are a lotta Pin Addicts from Pennsylvania.

I hope this addiction is not contagious.  I seem to catch everything else.

john59


----------



## GotAnyPins

Hi Laurie.

Put Raul and I down for Fl.....and to my Canadian relatives.....I will be willing to trade a
Fl for Ontario....my birthplace....

I guess Raul wants the state of Australia..

Donna & Ed..(alter ego of Pinboy)


----------



## Luv2Roam

Well.....
I have a sister who lives in the four corner area of Colorado. I'll check and see where the nearest TDS is to her, but they are lucky to have a Walmart! Durango, maybe.  
Anyone know where there is a listing of TDS across the sates?


----------



## jrj249

add one more to the long list of people from NH


----------



## brimel

Checking in from the great Commonwealth of Massachusetts!


----------



## Tigger's Trust

Me and Dizpinlvr2 from good old New York


----------



## pinhook

add another for florida.

Mr. Peachident
mike


----------



## Dar20

Here's another one for Florida.

Dar


----------



## Helios180

Greenville, SC


----------



## dizfamily

Texas!


----------



## maxs gm

And one more from Florida


----------



## akacruela

You can add me to New York
Karen- akacruela


----------



## epcotfan

epcotfan (Tracy) in Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## fantasmickey

Hi there Lauri...L T N CHAT, LOL!  Please add Crazytrack27 and I to the Illinois group.  Heard a disturbing tidbit on Saturday.  The manager at our nearest store said state pins are limited to one per...  Can it be? 

Oh..and Luv2Roam, I have relatives in Sioux Falls.  Used to be a DS there but will check if you like on its current status.  Might be able to have them (there's enough to cover several people if I beg alot) grab some for us, too.

Thanks...

Jeanie

<img src=http://members.aol.com/blizzardjk/candle.gif>


----------



## Flitter

Illinois but close to the Indiana border. Does that make me an Illiander?


----------



## djs113

djs113   /  David   from New York


----------



## TXDeb

A Texan who is suppose to be in Florida when the pins come out.
If all goes as planned, I should be at WDW when the state pins come out. 
I am hoping to be able to pick up a Forida pin to trade for a Texas pin.


----------



## klmall

Although I haven't been trading for awhile I will want to trade for many of these!

Please add me for Maryland!


----------



## atlnewf

Sign me up for Georgia, I'll do what I can.


----------



## GiGi

Laurie - I am now from the great state of Tennessee and I would love to trade!  Gigi


----------



## padisney

Mat , John and AShley from PA


----------



## Disneylvr

MISSOURI!!  Am I the only one?


----------



## Engr-Chas




----------



## BobBrazeal

Add me in for Arizona (where I live) and also for Alabama (my mother and family are there and I get there at least 5-6 times a year)


----------



## sgtslovak

New York checking in!


----------



## mr&mrspotatohead

For Georgia!


----------



## MichelleB

Put me down for Ohio!!


----------



## lisapooh

LisaPooh here in So FLorida.


----------



## chaoscent

Checking in from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - another Penny.  inkbounc


----------



## tammyh-oregon

With a limit of 2 per person we should have 2 extra oregon pins to trade


----------



## SnoWhite

Ok, I decided to make this my first post, I'm from Washington! Lets just hope someone remembers me  I'll post again later..promise.


----------



## campingcorgi

Another Tennessean here, and I should be able to have a spare or two for trading.

Barbara
232 days to go till I go 'home' to FW


----------



## figment-lnk

Add one more from Nebraska.  Am totally new to trading, but what better way to learn?


----------



## cathy1140

Add me to New York.  It's nice to see who live where....


----------



## ttfn2

Hi  one more for California


----------



## Mousears

Hi, Was hoping you would put me down from MA also.

Thanks  

Mousears
Kindercop4@aol.com


----------



## StarHeart1

You can add me to Virginia as well!


----------



## Bonnie Ostrander

Hi, I'm in Las Vegas, Nevada and would be glad to help any 
other Pin Traders out there.  hobo47


----------



## fanocindy

Hi, Would you add me to the California list please, Thanks! Fanocindys.


----------



## perndwler

I know, it took me long enough to post here!  I'm in sunny, hot, Florida!


----------



## taysalyn

Put me down please...would love to trade for texas, idaho, and maybe nevada.

thanks for the great idea!

taysalyn


----------



## nsmia

Add me to maryland!!   i'm nsmia on pinpics as well


----------



## rosebud

New to the pin trading but, you can put me down for Ga.
When do these pins come out?


----------



## Melodie

Ummmm, can you put me down for Missouri?


----------



## RONfromRI

Mark me down as Sammy from Idaho. Just kidding of course!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Please put me down for North Carolina.


----------



## ladyandtramp

I'm from the Buckeye State!

Add me to the list for Ohio --

I'll be looking for Tennessee (my family started out there) definitely, but will help any who want an Ohio pin...assuming we don't sell out first day!

The rules state the pins are limited to 2 per person.  Even after the first day. 
Not sure if they can limit it to "2 per person -- period".   Must be per day.

Jan
ladyandtramp


----------



## Dizpinatic

Anyone need any help from Texas, just let me know!!



Sabina   :0)


----------



## mlill

Hi everyone! You can add us to the list! We live in northwest Indiana, but can get pins from IL, too!

The Lill Family
DVC members since '98

Boardwalk Villas studio - Sept 1996
(fell in love w/ the Boardwalk & had to buy into DVC!)
Boardwalk Villas 1-bedroom - June 1999
Boardwalk Villas 2-bedroom - June 2000
Animal Kingdom Lodge Concierge/BWV 2-bedroom - Oct/Nov 2001! (just got back!)
Boardwalk Villas 2-bedroom - May/June 2002 (can't wait to go again!)


----------



## garydeb

Hi,

  We live in MD, but we are going to get PA and DE pins.  

Thanks,
Debbie and Gary
garydeb


----------



## aero99

Please place me under Virginia even though I am a good old Connecticut Yankee.

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## pinhopper

Put me down for Colorado!


----------



## TXTink

Hope it's not too late to add another Texan!  

Thanks!


----------



## brimel

Please list me under Ohio as well!
Thanks!


----------



## norwgn mickey

Hi all! 
I am new to the Board, but many of you I met at Disneyana.
One of the Diva's and a friend of Sorcerer.
You can put me down for Virginia.

Patti


----------



## iluvmickey2

I am new to this board.  I would love to be put down for Texas. I have several of my family members going to get the pins with me. 

Thanks


----------



## tammyh-oregon

Tammy is at the convention but I'll mark this email for her return on or about the 12th of dec.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Another from Massachusetts! Count me in. debbi


----------



## dizfan

I'm from Wisconsin and hope to be making a road trip to a couple other states in the area.
Also, I'm working on friends in Washington, Michigan, and Idaho.

Dan


----------



## Tash

Another for Ontario :0)


----------



## star_fish216

Please put me down for New York.  I Could be reached at 

Tbruno94@aol.com


----------



## star_fish216

Please put me down for New York.  I Could be reached at 

Tbruno94@aol.com


----------



## janetmojo

Georgia here...

janet@morgancontracting.com


----------



## fan_of_wdw

Hi, there!  Please add us to the Texas list... We still have plenty to trade!


----------



## NancyIL

I'm relatively new to pin collecting/trading... from Illinois.


----------



## UncleKyle

put me down! Former CM with some pins!


----------



## trohan

You can add me to Massachusetts.


----------



## PinMan

hi all, 
              put me down..........east bridgewater, mass.

                                                                                    pinman


----------



## Hadjii

Hi,
    Please add me to the list for Mass and RI.  I'm right on the border of both and would love to chat with traders from around my area.  Thanks, nancy


----------



## autochick

hi hadjii where abouts are you from? I live in the plymouth area.


----------



## Hadjii

Hi Auto Chick,
    I'm in Fall River.  Not too far away.  Not many Disney stores around here.  The closest are Providence Place Mall or the Taunton Galleria Mall.  Pretty much have to rely on them for pins.  I get to WDW once a year and get some good ones then.  I've been lucky in trading so I've gotten some nice pins that way.  I like Halloween and Nightmare pins the most but love the Prince and Princess pins too.  What do you collect? - Nancy

P.S.  Your daughter is adorable. What a cutie!


----------



## autochick

Well im lucky I live in middleboro which is about ten minutes from taunton mall.  My sister just got me into collecting so I dont have much I have the 8 snow white pins.  but i love the prince and princess pins.


----------



## autochick

oh and thank my daughter is the love of my life


----------



## gene2geno

I'm in Illinois.  Is there any chance of a pin trading meet somewhere in the Chicagoland area?


----------



## tigger2esq

Pennsylvania!


----------



## Mittens

Connecticut here!!!  

Thanks!
Mittens


----------



## kellygar

Kelly in Central PA here!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Another Illinoisan checking in better late than never!

~Nancy~


----------



## PinMan

pinman from mass.


----------



## Fire14

Ohio/Michigan here  spilit between 2 states.


----------



## 3kids4me

Hi!

Please add me to the Connecticut and New York lists!!


----------



## Glinda

Please add another to New Jersey 





Sorry this is a little late.


----------



## mermie

Add me onto Florida!!!...please!


----------



## MadStrawberry

I am in California (15 min from DL)
Barbara


----------



## Doctor P

Illinois here!


----------



## Buzz2001

Hi Laureen

Buzz2001 - Connecticut with the rest of the CT Contingent


----------



## sudiequ

You can add me to Illinois!!  Thanks


----------



## eeyorefanatic

While I am not in some of  y'alls league add me to Georgia please. I would be happy to get GA pins for anyone who might want them.


----------



## sbasowski

Add me to IL please!!!


----------



## Dizholic

Hi! Please add me to the New York List.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Lauri hasn't had a chance to update this recently, but since she's off at the Big Pin Game and the poodles are being boring, I thought I'd update this list.


----------



## buggin'

Knock knock...

Can we be added to the list please?

Buggin' & Carolina Girl (thats my Mom!)

Buggin'
Amber


----------



## 100AcreWoodFriend

I'm a New Jersey/Pennsylvania gal!

Thanks, great idea!


----------



## PinCollector

I'm in Georgia.  Ready to trade states.


----------



## WhispyPixie

*
Thanks Lauren...
Please add Pirate Mickey & Whispy Pixie to the NORTH CAROLINA list!  What a great idea!*


----------



## J.P.

Please post me under New York, my dizpin trader name is JP344.
Thanks JP


----------



## the griswolds

Hi!!  We are from Louisiana, add us to your list.

The Griswolds


----------



## SheDaisy0088

Florida Here... My Disney Store has tons of Pins. I am willing topick up some for those of you that will do the dame for me....


----------



## BedKnobbery2

In Maine here!


----------



## JerzeeDizLvr

Please list me under New Jersey.............thanks!


----------



## Fiver

Another pin nut from Georgia here!

Thanks!

Fiver


----------



## GEM

Hi!  Add me to the Arkansas list.  I'll be the only one so far!  Thanks!!


----------



## Ratpack

I would like to be added to North Carolina please!!!!


----------



## Willowwind

Hi!  I'm new to the boards and I'm a pin trader in Illinois!


----------



## curtessey

Hi, please add me to Missouri and since we're just across the border from Kansas, I can be the first one there, curtessey. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## grumpy33

new pin trader from georgia
thanks jorge
tofar4now@yahoo.com

AUG 02 FIRST TRIP


----------



## webmomom

IWOULD LOVE TO JOIN FOR FLORIDA.  IF YOU NEED MORE INFO LET ME KNOW


----------



## sistert

Please add me to the Maryland list. Thanks!


----------



## sneezy1956

You can add Wes and I to the list from Ohio.  We trade under "Sneezy1956".


----------



## Lyricl22

Add me to Minnesota please


----------



## ivanova

Sunny Southern California...


----------



## curtessey

Hi, thought I had posted before, but just in case, please add us to the list for Missouri and since we're right on the border, list us for Kansas as well.

Thanks!


----------



## abeyst

Add me in for Michigan!  We'll get that total from 2 to 3!


----------



## dclfan22

Originally I was in Louisiana, but I couldn't stay away from the magic, so Now I'm in florida. 

 Mike 
 formally known as pizzaman22


----------



## Margaret West

Please add me to Mississipppi.
Just started pin trading a year ago and love it!


----------



## pointandshoot

Please add me to North Carolina. GO HEELS!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Hi! Put me down for New York and Maine, since I'm kinda in each place equally.  Thanks!


----------



## CheshireKitten

I'm a pin trader in texas ^_^


----------



## LiloAnimator

Hi

Put me down for Massachusetts.

Ryan


----------



## mth1993

Please put me down as a trader in Michigan. I am focused on Villains, with my family going after: Pooh, tigger, and Dinosaurs. If any one in Michigan knows of area events please email me.


----------



## Dancind

I guess I'll represent New Mexico all by myself.  And no, I didn't get the NM state pin.   Diana


----------



## Perotti31

Hi! My wife and I Live in Sunny South Florida!!!
Can you add us to the list.


----------



## St Paty's Day Tigger

*Hi, I live in Illinois, but i did live in Connecticut for the first 14 1/2 years of my life *   

From, St Paty's Day Tigger


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Texas Trader here also but no where near a DS


----------



## bsbkmacgowan

I guess we should be added to Ontario, too!    

Sandy (and Brian, Bonnie & Kellie, too!)


----------



## 1GoofyPittsburgher

You can add me to Pennsylvania- Thanks


----------



## ThinkTink

You can add me to your list for Oregon.  I'm a hop, skip, jump to Washington too.


----------



## Lyndilu

Please add me to the California list.

Lyndilu


----------



## thekaratekid22

Hey mark me down for Indiana.  I live about 30 mins away from Muncie and Marion.  If anyone around there wants to trade just email me


----------



## brack

I can't believe that I am the first pin trader from Oklahoma


----------



## jacer333

Wow,3 Nebraska traders,please make me the 4th!  

Jace


----------



## brack

Surely there are other pin traders in Oklahoma!


----------



## PTFlea

I am in Indiana.


----------



## Brumeiser

Ad me to the State of Ohio please. Thanks


----------



## holldoll

You can add us too :   Holly from NC


----------



## Goofy4Pluto

Please add me to the Arizona list!


----------



## mickeysaver

Please include me under the Georgia group.  Thanks. Maggie


----------



## amiejoy

please add me to the michigan group of traders.


      


Amie


----------



## MadStrawberry

I will need you to change my state. As of June 17th (think we will be there by then) I will need to be place in the state of Texas and taken out of California  
Barbara
MsMad (MsSad)


----------



## webprinter

Please add me to the state of Washington.  Thank  you.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

JudySue and I moved to Florida last September (just in time for the pin event).  Please change us from Virginia.  We are currently two miles North of Universal Studios.


----------



## jensenba

Put me down for Idaho.  Looks like I'm the first or only


----------



## X_Wing_Pilot

Southern California requesting permission to land.


----------



## disneyfamily

Debra --- Richmond Virginia 

I am new to all of this.  I have fallen in love overnight with pin trading.  

I am glad I found this site.  It has been really helpful, and I hope to post messages with you all soon.

Thanks - Debra


----------



## heathrow42

Put us down for Maryland too 

 Thanks!

--h


----------



## *Robin*

HI!  You can put me down for Indiana...though we may be moving to either Florida or Arizona very, very soon...  (I'll let you know if we do...)


----------



## wvrevy

What....you forgot about lil' ol' me here in the boonies of West-by-god-Virginnie ?


----------



## dvc rookie

Burbank, Calif.
just returned from 8 days WDW and 4 days on the magic.


----------



## Offkilter

Please add OFFKILTER to your Connecticut list.
Regards


----------



## KirstenJB

I'm from Montana!! woo-hoo!!



Kirsten


----------



## Anjiebaby

Hi, you can add us to the Ontario, Canada list. Just started on March trip to Disney and now am buying off ebay. Must stop the obsession!


----------



## JonJehrio

Hello, please add me to Pennsylvania. Thanks


----------



## HayGan

Add me to the PA list (especially since between DisneyDirect, ebay and the energizer batteries I have acquired over 75 pins this WEEK  )


----------



## rmdavis

add me to  the  Louisiana list


----------



## meandtheguys2

Ohio gal here!


----------



## Morganpics

Add me to the Maine list.


----------



## corkeyk

Add me to Wisconsin..active trader and looking for more...


----------



## nuzmom

Add me to PA.


----------



## DisneyMunk

I am a pin trader from Florida.


----------



## BONITATIME

I live in Spain could I be added too.


----------



## claribella

*I guess I can be added to that long list in California!*


----------



## Amirah95

Amirah95 ....New Jersey


----------



## jcbcpete

JCBCPETE you can add me to the New Jersey List

        Thank you 

Just Booked a Nov.   trip


----------



## jensenba

Could you add me to Idaho.  Thanks


----------



## BeccaGrace

I never noticed this thread!  Please add me to the NJ list--thanks!


----------



## elayjosh

hi i am from Toronto Ontario, canada.
Linda
pinpics: elayjosh


----------



## justin

hey can you put me down in new jersey?


----------



## Zoiebear

California


----------



## Samar

New Jersey


----------



## Tricia1972

*Newbie Pin Trader from Wisconsin*


----------



## AngienLuLu

Hey everyone! I live in West Virginia, so I would appreciate it if you could put me on the list. Thanks alot!

~LuLu


----------



## wolfxofxnovember

add me to FL


----------



## grim_grinning_ghost3

Put me down for Massachusetts. My wife and I collect Chip 'n' Dale Pins. We have 2 bulletin boards full of them, and one board for all our others. We currently have 93 (I think) chip and dale pins!!!


----------



## Tricia1972

You can list me for Wisconsin


----------



## barbb54

Aloha,
Please add me to Hawaii. So far yet so near to the heart..out my back door in 71 (former tampa)   and more special as the years go by...


----------



## PinGirl

Hi - I live in the Bay Area of California. Please post me to the list!


----------



## asianway

Add the Godfather to the list, Im here in Chi-town, Illinois


----------



## AdventurersClub

Add me to the list for Florida!


----------



## barbb54

I'm having a terrible case of Disney withdrawal and want to be at WDW for Christmas 07.  Want to see what Santa Mickey might leave on my pillow.

OCT 06 7 day cruise
OCT 06 10 days for the Halloween magic Grand Floridian


----------



## pintrader4life

add me to pencilvania


----------



## PinCrazed

Add us to Virginia.  Would like to schedule a time maybe we could all get together and look at each others collections, trade and get to meet everyone.


----------



## jensenba

Is anyone ever gonna acutally update the list in the first post?  It's been about 4 years since it was last updated.  Just wondering


----------



## rwrocksme

i'm pin-ing away in Florida!


----------



## JackNZero236

OH-IO here. woot!


----------



## GoofyGolferGirl

Add me to the list DD, DH and I trade, of course we all like the golf pins! Kentucky


----------



## GoofyGolferGirl

Add us to the board DD, DH and I trade, really like the golf pins! Kentucky


----------



## MonoManBlue

Put me down from MISSOURI!!


----------



## melmlantz

Pennsylvania


----------



## dizneygrls

Alabama here...


----------



## bord1niowa

Can't stand to see only 1 lonely pin trader from Iowa.  Iowa here looking for the bad boys and girls of Disney.  We've really only been trading less than a year and have about 100 or so.  Already have more to trade and we don't go again till June!


----------



## thunderbird1

DH here.  Only one person from Washington state?  Add us to the roster please.  Heading for WDW in 2 weeks.   I'm not sure whether the family is more excited about pin trading or free dining.  I have 8 lanyards loaded and ready to go!


----------



## hjohnson6

Put us down for Wyoming!  DS started trading at WDW and I am going to be trading at DLR in May.


----------



## work2play

I'm in Maryland!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Please put me down for Texas!  I loooooooove pin trading!


----------



## EPCOTDUDE

Another trader from NJ here.


----------



## adabob

Adabob  Illinois


Thanks alot

Happy Trading


----------



## unknownname

Im from Pa.


----------



## marvali

New to this "addiction" but I expect it will really grow as we now are members of DVC and look to make a lot more trips to Disney.

My DS-18, DS-15 and DS-11 all got a taste of it this past year when we went, with the DS-11 getting an earlier start and doing very well with his trading while we were there.  The older two got a later start (after some jealousy set in for the younger one's good finds) but caught on fast.

My DW and I got a couple of commemorative pins, but not much on the trip.  I have made a few purchases on Ebay since.  I expect to make some bulk purchases before we go again so we all have some pins to trade on the upcoming trips.  Since I am a collector at heart, I expect this will become another satisfying outlet (if not for my DW, at least for me....lol).


----------



## Alice_Kingdom

I am a trader!! I love the fun of trading pens!!

I have about 120 I think right now.

I think I buy more than I trade hahaha.

Is there trading on here (kind of like ebay...lol DISbay ) or do you guys just talk and show pens?

I am new forgive me for the questions XD


----------



## disneyfanforlife

i am from Michigan


----------



## 626ish

Tennessee, here!


----------



## PinCrazed

Please put us down for VA!


----------



## marvali

Posted in January (Post 253) for South Carolina, in case you missed it.


----------



## Knoxinbox

I'm a fledgling pintrader from Colorado - please add me to your list. 

 I wondered where those state pins were coming from.  I'll be heading down to Denver to the DS soon !


----------



## tokyodisneydad

I live in Tokyo Japan, but still have more pins than I can count.
Love to frame them.


----------



## TiggerDad3

Hi everyone...

It doesn't look as if this list has been updated very recently, but from Indiana here and just love pins


----------



## tnhillbilly

Tennessee here, also.


----------



## meduck

from wisconsin


----------



## BattyMcDoon

I'm from New York!!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Pa!


----------



## torsie24

Hello!

I'm from Surrey (near London) in the UK.

Just got my first few pins to trade when I go to Disneyland Paris next month!!!


----------



## thymed

I don't know if this is being updated or not but I love pin trading and I am in Maryland!!


----------



## dizlizzy223

NY and been collecting pins for 5 years


----------



## penguin77

Hi from Central Illinois. Champaign Urbana to be exact. Anyone near me?


----------



## catycatcat4

add me to florida


----------



## SwiftCentaurette

Add one for Maryland :3


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

England ♥


----------



## Anna77

Texas here. I love pin trading got my rolling bag allready for my May 2009 trip


                                                     Anna


----------



## Daleh

We are in North Carolina and have been traders since 2000.  Love it!  going on a cruise Feb 14th to celebrate our 40th anniversary.  Hope to get some great pins


----------



## Tammy296

You can add me to the Maine list...


----------



## Jelenity

Please feel free to add me for Florida. ^_^ 

Thank you
Jelenity~


----------



## saratogadreamin09

new york pin trader here


----------



## MissDisney04

nevada here 

pin trader since 2005


----------



## disneyfan333

hey im in buffalo new york! =)


----------



## fireman_mickey

You can add another from Delaware


----------



## poohaddict

You can add another trader from Connecticut. 
 Pin trading since 2008 we are still kind of new at this..


----------



## MountNittany

I'm from PA


----------



## DisneyTreasurePins

Please add my to the Florida list.

Thank you
Chris


----------



## crocko

Please add me (crocko)

for Oklahoma.

From the first post, looks like I'm the only Okie so far.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I've been a pin trader since 2003. I'm member #15 of International Pincast Listener Society (IPLS) and I'm from Lafayette, Louisiana.

Add me to the list, thanks!


----------



## careens

NC pin trader since 2005.


----------



## Disbound

Add another from Maine!


----------



## sundevillover

Put me down for Arizona! Thanks!


----------



## Earthbound

Hi! I Pin trade from the UK along with my wife (ear_poppin). We've been trading for 5 years willing to help any of our US friends with that elusive UK pin!!

Also have a bunch of trade which i'll post on the trading thread!


----------



## touy_story_man

Ahem.... pin trading CAnuck right here

Ontario for the win!


----------



## discouple

You can add me. Another Nebraska getting ready to go in October and trade some more pins.


----------



## Broncobilly83

since Dec 2009. Going back in Oct 2010 for more pins with more pins!


----------



## Jeniferdwn

I'm from South Carolina.  I have very few pins since I've only been to Disney once since I discovered the pins.


----------



## marvali

Jeniferdwn said:


> I'm from South Carolina.  I have very few pins since I've only been to Disney once since I discovered the pins.


  Woohoo, another SC pin trader!!!


----------



## swim2sea

Florida
Swim2sea


----------



## GrandMum

PA
I live near Gettysburg and would love to meet with other traders/collectors in the area.  I am not very good at identifying scrappers and would like some help.


----------



## fatdaddy68

I'm from PA too but I'm probably over 2 hours away, I live in a little town called Shamokin its about 10 minutes from Kneobels amusement park.


----------



## rmcildw2m

Hello another nc pin trader here ,would like to put together a pin trading meet with fellow traders  please reply .


----------



## marvali

rmcildw2m said:


> Hello another nc pin trader here ,would like to put together a pin trading meet with fellow traders  please reply .


What part of NC are you located?  We are in Upstate SC.


----------



## rmcildw2m

Hey ,my name is Roland and I am in greensboro ,use to go to charlotte nc every few months a while back to trade but that group broke up .


----------



## CaptainHypersock

fatdaddy68 said:


> I'm from PA too but I'm probably over 2 hours away, I live in a little town called Shamokin its about 10 minutes from Kneobels amusement park.



Kneobels!  Thanks for reminding me that I have to check that park out!

CaptainHypersock out.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

From Texas! ;D


----------



## solfan68

fatdaddy68 said:


> I'm from PA too but I'm probably over 2 hours away, I live in a little town called Shamokin its about 10 minutes from Kneobels amusement park.



Another central PA trader.  Bit of a noob, actually.  My son has traded on the last two trips, and I gave it a swing during the marathon weekend period.  Had some fun, but I think I was a bit too discriminating at the start of the trip.  After all, you can always trade again, right ?  By the way, we do get down to Knoebels once or twice a summer.  Wouldn't it be funny to do a Disney pin swap at Knoebels this summer ?


----------



## GoofyBaby

Fellow Texas pin trader here...since 2005!  I would love to have a Texas pin meet!


----------



## DisneyDreamer63

Add me to PA - Does anyone meet around Pittsburgh, Pa to trade pins?


----------



## swim2sea

Add me to the Florida group.  I'm in the West Palm Beach area.  Thanks.

Swim2sea


----------



## birdmom

Can you add me to the cali list, I am at Disneyland every week


----------



## Shadow Man

<---- DFW area, Texas


----------



## SIMJUN

Simjun

Washington


----------



## Jessica527

Reading, PA here!


----------



## Cherinva

Another one from Virginia !!!


----------



## BilltM

Spent part of the weekend going through my Disney pins and came across some state pins from the Disney Store sale that came out around the time this thread was started.  I plan to clear out most of my pin collection, via Ebay, by the end of the year.  Most of the pins are from the Disney Store events like 100 Years of Magic and are still in the wrapper.

I have multiple state pins for Massachusetts, New Hamphsire, New York, and Connecticut still in the wrapper.  I'd be willing to trade for other states (I have a Florida pin) if they are still in the original wrapper.  Either PM me or post here.


----------



## misschantal

I'm from Ontario!


----------



## crocko

Is there a specific thread for actual pin trading?  If so, I can't find it.

Anyway, I happen to have 2 of the Vinylmation Jr., It's a Small World chasers -- the sun chaser (got 2 of them in the same pack).

Would love to trade one of these...ideally, for another pin in the IASW series.


----------



## work2play

crocko said:


> Is there a specific thread for actual pin trading?  If so, I can't find it.
> 
> Anyway, I happen to have 2 of the Vinylmation Jr., It's a Small World chasers -- the sun chaser (got 2 of them in the same pack).
> 
> Would love to trade one of these...ideally, for another pin in the IASW series.



The best place for pin trading is on the pinpics website.  You can find who is looking for that pin and offer to trade for it.

Good luck!


----------



## WDWfanatic2

I'm in CT.  Would love to meet others nearby


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

In am in New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## dISNEYlOveer

I live in Florida


----------



## vflipo

Another one from AZ here!


----------



## Carstairs38

If anyone still updates this, I'm in California.


----------



## grrrlennyl

Hi! I'm awaiting my first pins at the moment, so I would like to be added. I'm from Illinois.


----------



## Yellosno

Virginia


----------



## BeachGirlFLA

North Carolina


----------



## ElizabethBowman

poohandtiggertoo said:


> Lauri............thanks for including us. The Crazy Canucks love pins too!



me too... I'm a crazy pin trader. 
Cambridge, Ontario!


----------



## webprinter

Please add me to North Carolina.  Thanks.


----------



## cousinbb

Pennsylvania here


----------



## regdent

Im from San Jose, CA. I am really new to pin collecting, my son and I will be trading in July at Florida


----------



## disneylover1980

Could you add me to Florida please!  I am always up for meeting new people in the pin trading community!


----------



## ferrero121

Pittsburgh here!!!!


----------



## 1D3CW

St. Louis MO here.


----------



## wereallwet

Anybody want to do a Ohio/Pennsylvania pin trading meet? I'm in Pittsburgh!


----------



## ferrero121

wereallwet said:


> Anybody want to do a Ohio/Pennsylvania pin trading meet? I'm in Pittsburgh!



Where in Pittsburgh are you


----------



## wereallwet

East of the city, near monroeville.


----------



## ferrero121

wereallwet said:


> East of the city, near monroeville.



Oh ok I work in white oak


----------



## wereallwet

Nice! That's pretty close!


----------



## Nightenbelle

Add another Arkie please! (Arkansas Pin Trader)


----------



## *sarah*

Texas trader/collector here!


----------



## vietrolla

I'm from Peoria, Arizona.


----------



## afishwithtea

I'm from Belgium!


----------



## arni3

Any pin traders from norway?


----------



## duckman17

I'm from Oregon!


----------



## TheNovice

New York. Nice to see a lot of fellow New Yorkers already on the list!!


----------



## kettinger

New York! Wish I was closer to the parks and other traders : )


----------



## Adventure1

Missouri Pin Trader here!  Currently seeking food pins - esp the sweets!  Hoping to score a donut and tea pin set next month in DW.  So elusive...


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

I'm in Michigan.  Will you pleased add me?  Thanks!


----------



## xxunluv3dlizxx

I'd like to be added for Florida


----------



## disneyjes

New York! Have yet to go to WDW but I purchased some pins off of eBay to get us started.


----------



## cherilyninwonderland

Pin Trader from Northern California here.  Collecting WDI, Frozen, Tangled, whatever interests me.  My pinpics: MissCherilyn


----------



## frenchieSteven

Pin trader from France, sorry it's outside your country but still I'm an existing pin trader


----------



## mollydance425

Pin trader from New Jersey!!


----------



## knitngurl

Alabama here!!


----------



## canadiandisneynut

Does anybody mind explaining pin trading?


----------



## ohana_pins

I'm from Mississippi!


----------



## CaptHook34

You can add me to Massachusetts


----------



## happy_gopher

DFW, TEXAS!

6 years and this is only post #2!

happy_gopher


----------



## beautyandmouse

I'm in washington state


----------



## teukie w.

seattle, washington here! just started trading this last trip but had a blast (and hooked my nephews too!)


----------



## jazzyfizzle

New York!! 

Make frequent trips back home to Boston though...


----------



## IowaTater

Fairly new trader here in Missouri!  Collect Stitch, ride pins, and the princess shoes, and whatever grabs my attention.  lol


----------



## Tinkmom96

Michigan!


----------



## Disneymooners4eva

I am new to pin trading, but I am in Vancouver, BC ...


----------



## gandalf75

Pin addict from Utah right over here!


----------



## leesha

you can put me in as well for Nevada)


----------



## roycemi

I'm in Florida (I can hear the fireworks at my house!)


----------



## DantePD

Could I get put on the list as being in Washington DC?


----------



## JennM

My family of four enjoys pin trading - we live in Mississippi!


----------



## exnortherner

Pin collector in Florida.


----------



## fitzherbert2

I don't have a large collection but I love me some pins here in Arizona!


----------



## TornadoTitan

I live in Texas


----------



## Sarah McD

Pin trader from Connecticut right here!


----------

